# Data usage with Lightroom Mobile



## banksiagirl (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi, I live in rural Australia and our only internet options are mobile broadband at $100 for 15 G, I run two PC'S and a laptop on Win 10 and an iPad so our data is precious. I have the laptop and 1 PC set as metered in win 10
 Can you tell me if LR mobile keeps syncing in the background. I have background app refresh turned off. 
The iPad is almost full - I'll do a screen shot.  I haven't added any files in weeks but only edited some a month ago in my iPad 
Also I use goeogle drive to store photos. That seems to be active even though I rarely use it.  So almost no data left for the next week grr!


----------



## clee01l (Dec 15, 2016)

I have no information about the frequency of background syncing.  I don't think I would use the iPad w/ Lightroom Mobile.  I would simply use the PC running LR to sync to the Adobe Cloud.  Then, whenever I wanted to access LR Mobile images on the iPad, I would use the iPad browser to view them as web pages.  If I had iPad photos, I would import them directly into the LR master catalog using an iPad cable connected to the PD USB port.  (I would also turn off the iCloud Photostream and Google Drive for cellular data on the iPad) 





I suspect there is some "iPad call home" activity when ever the LR Mobile app is running, even if there are no new files to sync.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 15, 2016)

Lightroom Mobile has a preference to sync only over wifi. You tap the Lightroom icon to access it.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 15, 2016)

johnbeardy said:


> Lightroom Mobile has a preference to sync only over wifi. You tap the Lightroom icon to access it.


Because of the Bandwidth costs, I would still recommend against syncing LR mobile on the iPad.  Presumably, the OP has some internal WiFi network that still accesses the internet via a mobile broadband router that gets very expensive once you get out of the house.


----------



## banksiagirl (Dec 16, 2016)

clee01l said:


> I have no information about the frequency of background syncing.  I don't think I would use the iPad w/ Lightroom Mobile.  I would simply use the PC running LR to sync to the Adobe Cloud.  Then, whenever I wanted to access LR Mobile images on the iPad, I would use the iPad browser to view them as web pages.  If I had iPad photos, I would import them directly into the LR master catalog using an iPad cable connected to the PD USB port.  (I would also turn off the iCloud Photostream and Google Drive for cellular data on the iPad)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for replying, I think it does "call home" and


johnbeardy said:


> Lightroom Mobile has a preference to sync only over wifi. You tap the Lightroom icon to access it.


thanks I hav


clee01l said:


> I have no information about the frequency of background syncing.  I don't think I would use the iPad w/ Lightroom Mobile.  I would simply use the PC running LR to sync to the Adobe Cloud.  Then, whenever I wanted to access LR Mobile images on the iPad, I would use the iPad browser to view them as web pages.  If I had iPad photos, I would import them directly into the LR master catalog using an iPad cable connected to the PD USB port.  (I would also turn off the iCloud Photostream and Google Drive for cellular data on the iPad)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





johnbeardy said:


> Lightroom Mobile has a preference to sync only over wifi. You tap the Lightroom icon to access it.


The Ipad is Wifi only -


clee01l said:


> Because of the Bandwidth costs, I would still recommend against syncing LR mobile on the iPad.  Presumably, the OP has some internal WiFi network that still accesses the internet via a mobile broadband router that gets very expensive once you get out of the house.



Thanks for everyone's input- I can see I need to read more about LR mobile.  I installed it to be able to show some images away from home. If I cant do without chewing up my data its not much use to me right now.
 I also connect thru wifi in my Fuji Xt-1 when I'm travelling to see what the shots are looking like and to do some edits. I imported 500 photos when we were in China in June.
 By the look of your replies I need to delete it from my ipad - its too data hungry, I agree its doing the " "Ipad call home"  and that's very expensive at $6.66 a gig. When it runs out I'm done for the month. 
My ipad is a wireless only model.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 16, 2016)

banksiagirl said:


> When it runs out I'm done for the month.
> My ipad is a wireless only model.


Then my suggestion to use the LR Mobile web page to share your LR catalog folders and use the iPad as a Safari web browser to view your photos on the iPad gives you the most control over your bandwidth usage


----------



## banksiagirl (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks for the help. I wasn't aware of LR web, that sounds like my best solution.


----------

